# SCOOP: Bell&Ross Instrument Minuteur Tourbillon and Instrument Grand Minuteur



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*BR INSTRUMENT MINUTEUR TOURBILLON*​*BR INSTRUMENT GRAND MINUTEUR*
Limited editions









Bell & Ross has become the benchmark for excellence among an elite group of individuals who rely on their watches to function flawlessly under extreme conditions. Using aeronautical instrumentation, the highest standard for readability, reliability and performance, Bell & Ross designers have sought to reproduce as faithfully as possible a cockpit timepiece that fits on the wrist.​
In 2005 Bell & Ross launched the INSTRUMENT line, which upended traditional watch making with its innovative concept and design. It has since established itself as an icon watch.
In 2007 Bell & Ross made a noted entry into fine watchmaking with the BR01 INSTRUMENT TOURBILLON fitted with an outstanding grande complication movement. ​
In its constant quest for innovation, this year Bell & Ross is introducing a Grande Complication with functions never before seen in watchmaking: the GRAND MINUTEUR.​
*BR INSTRUMENT MINUTEUR TOURBILLON *
*and BR GRAND MINUTEUR*​







High-quality Watchmaking (the movement) + High-Technology (the case) + High Readability (the dial) Armed with its experience in the field of aeronautical instrumentation and fi ne watchmaking, Bell & Ross is presenting two new exclusive and complementary grande complications:​
. The BR MINUTEUR TOURBILLON for enthusiasts of fine watchmaking and​
. The BR GRAND MINUTEUR for professionals working in extreme conditions.​
A tourbillon, a large timer, a power reserve indicator and a small second hand: four complications and two exclusive movements fitted to two outstanding watches designed for two worlds. A concentration of all the brand's expertise in the field of fine watchmaking, the two BR MINUTEUR models will attract professional users as well as connoisseurs of fine watches.​
*BR INSTRUMENT MINUTEUR TOURBILLON*
Fine watchmaking with precision, functionality and elegance.








BR MINUTEUR TOURBILLON Case
Scale 1​
Ideal for individuals for who time is a passion as well as a tool. They will be delighted by both the functionality and the watchmaking qualities of the BR MINUTEUR TOURBILLON.​
Precision:
The BR MINUTEUR TOURBILLON is born from a desire to combine a chronograph function with a high-precision mechanism, a genuine challenge for any real technical innovation. The Tourbillon, the most noble of complications dressed in gold, compensates the differences in precision due to the earth's pull.​
Functionality:
Priority is given to reading the hour functions in this luxurious model. An independent small second counter and a three-day power reserve complete the time information. The timer on the left of the dial is a second, dual scale timepiece (sixty and ten divisions) that measures time in hours and minutes from a chosen moment. This stand-alone timer is fitted with a Flyback, a system for resetting to zero and quickly relaunching the measurement. The Flyback optimizes the precision and rapidity in measuring several successive times.​
Elegance:
Its pink gold trim turns this measuring tool into a precious, elegant watch. The carbon fi bre dial and aluminium movement bridges help make the watch lightweight and high performing. Its angle rib structure reinforces the solidity of the case.​
*BR INSTRUMENT MINUTEUR TOURBILLON*​








Technical specifications​
Movement: 
BR MINUTEUR TOURBILLON. Mechanical movement with manual winding. Pink gold anodized aluminium bridges​
Functions: hours, minutes. Small second counter. Minuteur with flyback* function (2 graduations 60 minutes and 10/10th of hours). 3-day power reserve indicator. * flyback function: back to zero and fast boosting of the measure of time​
Case: XXL diameter 44mm x 50mm. Satin-polished pink gold. Screw-in crown

Dial: black. Hands and indexes covered with photoluminescent coating to optimize night reading.

Glass: Anti-refl ection sapphire crystal. (Top and back).​
Water-resistance: 100m​
Strap: rubber or alligator​
*BR INSTRUMENT GRAND MINUTEUR*​The high-tech complication serving professionals working in extreme conditions.








​
BR GRAND MINUTEUR Case​
Scale 1

The BR GRAND MINUTEUR is a time measuring tool with specific, exclusive functions. The hour counter is connected to a large counter, the timer, that measures short times. An additional Flyback function launches a new measurement almost immediately.

High-quality Watchmaking:​The large, double scale timer (sixty and ten divisions) is an additional timepiece that measures a duration of time in hours and minutes from a chosen moment. This large stand-alone timer is fi tted with a Flyback, a system for resetting to zero and quickly relaunching the measurement. The Flyback optimizes the precision and rapidity in measuring several

successive time intervals. The hour and minute display is supplemented by a small, stand-alone counter for seconds and a 10-day power reserve indicator.​
High-Technology:​The ultra-light titanium case, the carbon fi bre dial and the aluminium movement bridges all contribute to making the watch lightweight and high performing. Its angle rib structure and DLC fi nish coat (Diamond Like Carbon, friction resistant to more than 4000 Vickers) reinforces the solidity of the case.

High Visibility:​The dial design optimizes readability by disassociating the time indications and putting them in order of priority: four stand-alone counters indicate in order (based on their diameter) the timer function, hours and minutes, power reserve and seconds. Giving precedence to the Timer function answers a functional requirement and turns the BR GRAND

*BR INSTRUMENT GRAND MINUTEUR*​Limited edition










Technical specifications​
Movement: BR GRAND MINUTEUR. Mechanical movement with manual winding. Black anodized aluminium bridges​
Functions: hours,minutes. Small second counter. Minuteur with flyback* function (2 graduations 60 minutes and 10/10th of hours). 10-day power reserve indicator.​
* flyback function: back to zero and fast boosting of the measure of time​

Case: XXL diameter 44mm x 50mm. Glass bead blasted titanium covered with DLC (Diamond Like Carbon), virtually unscratchable coating (4 000 vickers). Screw-in crown.​
Dial: black. Hands and indexes with photoluminescent coating for night reading.​
Glass: Anti-refl ection sapphire crystal. (Top and back).​
Water-resistance: 100m.​
Strap: rubber or alligator.​
________________________
Related link:
Bell & Ross website​


----------

